# Grassy Point Campout



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Please note that another recent thread recalled our March 2012 campout discussion. Old info in that one. 

Here is the real info.

Nov 2 and 3 2012 we are again going to Grassy Point. All campers/yakkers are welcome.

BYO everything. Lots of helping hands for launch and landings.

Some of us will be out there both nights. Many will only camp Sat night.

See you there.
Ted


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Where is grassy point? Am interested in the campout.....


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Grassy Point is North of Navarre FL. Hwy 87 (S from I-10 or N from Hwy 98) until you see signs for Choctaw OLF. Follow Kayak signs from there.On the map below we will be at the Bayou Campsite.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you....


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Stealthbobber06 said:


> Thank you....


That is a awesome area to camp. Please remember to bring bug spray as they are quite of few flying teeth in this area. We were trout fishing on Monday and seen a young black bear playing on the on the north side of escambino point. We watched him for about 10 minutes. Really a cool area and would be awesome to fish out of a kayak. But I cannot emphasize enough to bring bug spray as the no see ums can be awful in that area.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Btt


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

The weather is about to make a good turn for our campout this weekend and we want to encourage everyone to come out and join the GCKFA for our Time Change Campout. Some of us are headed out Friday to prepare for a fall weekend filled with fishing, story telling and other saucy activities. Families are welcome and if you don't have a yak, come on out and test out the flotilla that will be amassed. This isn't a Tournament, just a gathering of fellow yakkers that want to enjoy the great outdoors and get away from the HDTV's and Political rhetoric. Just pack your bags, tents, yaks and coolers and join us at Grassy Point.

Benny


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

awe i'm bummed i cant make it. I heard great things about the campout last time and was hoping to be there this year but i'll be out of town for the weekend


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Weather is looking great. Low 80's during the day & mid 50's at night with winds less than 10 mph. Cant ask for better camping weather.

This has been a great get together every year and finally, we have the weather that we have been looking for. It wont get much better than this.

If you have been to a camp out before, we hope to see you again (except for the drunk ******** in the camper that partied & shot fireworks until dawn). If you havent been to a camp out, this is a fun Family oriented get together. Fish, hang out, swap stories and just get away for a day or two.

Hope to see you there.

Bryan


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Boaters welcome?


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Boaters are welcome to come. 

Just beware that you may have a tough time getting in/out of the creek in a boat at low tide. The mouth is very shallow. I have had to actually use my paddle to get out because it was too shallow for the peddles.

Bryan


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some photos of the camp site:


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Any pics of the recent trip?

I ended up not coming because of work.


----------

